# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Серверы XBL и PSN обрушились из-за атаки

## CyberWriter

25 декабря пользователи PlayStation Network и Xbox Live обнаружили, что данные сервисы не работают. Ответственность за происшедшее взяла на себя известная хакерская группа Lizard Squad. Ранее данная организация уже проводила атаки на сети Microsoft и Sony.
Группа сообщила о взломе в Twitter и указала, что использовала DDoS-атаку. Её суть заключается в том, что на серверы отсылается большое количество трафика, он не выдерживает нагрузку и становится временно недоступным. Пока участие группы Lizard Squad не подтверждено в нападении, стоит отметить, что злоумышленники угрожали остановить работу XBL и PSN на прошлой неделе.
Lizard Squad постоянно сообщает о нападении и пытается привлечь как можно больше подписчиков. Злоумышленники обещают восстановить работу сервисов, если пользователи социальной платформы разместят на своих страницах твиты хакеров определённое количество раз. Это не сильно помогает, ведь PlayStation Network и Xbox Live начинают работать недолгое время и вскоре снова атакуются.
В корпорациях Microsoft и Sony признали наличие проблем. Японский производитель домашних консолей сообщил о поломке в Twitter, а Microsoft опубликовала следующее сообщение на странице техподдержки: «Благодарим за терпение пользователей Xbox. Специалисты Sony не подтвердили, что отключения происходят из-за DDoS-нападений.
Сотрудники ресурса Engadget попросили представителей корпораций прокомментировать перебои с работой платформ и сообщить, когда функции сервисов восстановятся. Это не лучшее время для поломок, ведь многие получили приставки от данных компаний на католическое Рождество.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> ведь многие получили приставки от данных компаний на католическое Рождество.


Правда?  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Никит, а почему нет? По-моему, отличный подарок на Рождество.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*olejah*, Согласен полностью, сам бы не отказался.

----------

